# Maybe Legalization



## Hydroking1017 (Sep 17, 2005)

So I was at the Oxford 250 like 4 weeks ago and I met this Canadian dude and his said within like 3 or 4 years Canada is supposed to be legalizing, *but* the down side is ur supposed to pay like $50 a plant.


----------



## The haze one (Sep 17, 2005)

Ahahahahahahah man i live in Canada, Ontario to be more exact and as soon as they legalize it( if they ever do) every one will grow their own, there wont be government pot, whut is there to stop us from importing our own seeds?


----------



## lungs (Nov 3, 2005)

even if the plants did cost 50$ ppl pay 350-1000$ for a plant ready to bud illegally now, heck cheaper and legal, i wouldn't complain


----------



## Hick (Nov 3, 2005)

...dig this!!!

DENVER (Nov. 2) - Residents of Denver have voted to legalize the possession of small amounts of marijuana for adults. Authorities, however, can still file state drug charges against offenders. 

With 100 percent of precincts reporting early Wednesday, 54 percent, or 56,001 voters, cast ballots for the ordinance, while 46 percent, or 48,632 voters, voted against it. 

Under the measure, residents over 21 years old could possess up to an ounce of marijuana in Denver, which is nicknamed the Mile High City for its elevation. 

"We educated voters about the facts that marijuana is less harmful to the user and society than alcohol," said Mason Tvert, campaign organizer for SAFER, or Safer Alternatives For Enjoyable Recreation. "To prohibit adults from making the rational, safer choice to use marijuana is bad public policy." 

Bruce Mirken of the Washington, D.C.-based Marijuana Policy Project said he hoped the approval will launch a national trend toward legalizing a drug whose enforcement he said causes more problems than it cures. 

However, many opponents of the measure said it made no sense to prevent prosecution by Denver authorities while marijuana charges are most often filed under state and federal law. 

Seattle, Oakland, Calif., and a few college towns already have laws making possession the lowest law enforcement priority. 

The Denver proposal seemed to draw at least as much attention for supporters' campaign tactics as it did for the question of legalizing the drug. 

Tvert argued that legalizing marijuana would reduce consumption of alcohol, which he said leads to higher rates of car accidents, domestic and street violence and crime. 

The group criticized Mayor John Hickenlooper for opposing the proposal, noting his ownership of a popular brewpub. It also said recent violent crimes - including the shootings of four people last weekend - as a reason to legalize marijuana to steer people away from alcohol use. 

The measure would not affect the medical marijuana law voters approved in 2000. In June, the U.S. Supreme Court ruled that medical marijuana laws in Colorado and nine other states would not protect licensed users from federal prosecution.

DENVER LEGALIZES MARIJUANA 53% - 46%! 
by CC Magazine update (01 Nov, 2005) 

Denver voters make adult possession of one ounce or less of marijuana legal. 

Denver became the first city in the nation to make the private use of marijuana legal for adults 21 and older as an alternative to alcohol, a far more harmful drug. By 10.45 p.m. Tuesday night, with 100% of the votes tallied, the Alcohol-Marijuana Equalization Initiative had passed 53.49% YES to 46.51% NO. 

The Alcohol-Marijuana Equalization Initiative is the first local measure in the nation to draw a comparison between the harms of alcohol and marijuana. 

The successful I-100 campaign focused on the vast number of health, safety and social problems associated with alcohol use, promoting marijuana use to avoid the prevalence of such problems. The campaign pointed to government reports and scholarly studies that show alcohol is a contributing factor in domestic violence, sexual assaults, and other violent crimes, as well as overdose deaths, whereas the use of marijuana has never been 
linked to such violent behavior and there has never been a marijuana overdose death in history. 

Colorado Medical Marijuana certificate 
Colorado Medical Marijuana certificate 
"It is time our laws reflect the facts, and it is an indisputable fact that marijuana is safer than alcohol, both to the user and to society," said Mason Tvert, executive director of SAFER and coordinator of the I-100 campaign. "Current laws accept and even encourage the use of alcohol over marijuana, thus pushing people toward using a more harmful substance. Why on earth would we prohibit an adult from making the rational, safer choice to use marijuana instead of alcohol in their own home?" 

By approving the I-100, the use of marijuana in public, the use of marijuana by people under 21, driving under the influence of marijuana, and the cultivation and distribution of marijuana would all remain illegal, much like with alcohol. 

Safer Alternative For Enjoyable Recreation (SAFER) is a Colorado-based non-profit organization whose mission is to educate the public about the harmful consequences associated with alcohol, as compared to the safer &#8212; yet illegal &#8212; substance: marijuana. 

Here is the language of the Initiative-100 

Alcohol-Marijuana Equalization Initiative 

WHEREAS, according to the National Institutes of Health, an average of 317 Americans die annually as the result of alcohol overdoses; and 

WHEREAS, there has never been even a single fatal marijuana overdose recorded in the medical literature, as noted by the British Medical Journal in September 2003; and 

WHEREAS, according to U.S. Department of Justice, &#8220;About 3 million crimes occur each year in which victims perceive the offender to have been drinking at the time of the offense. Among those victims who provided information about the offender&#8217;s use of alcohol, about 35% of the victimizations involved an offender who had been drinking&#8221;; and 

WHEREAS, extensive research, documented in official reports by the British government's Advisory Council on the Misuse of Drugs and the Canadian Senate Special Committee on Illegal Drugs, among others, shows that -- unlike alcohol -- marijuana use is not generally a cause of violence or aggressive behavior and in fact tends to reduce violence and aggression; 
I copied this from the 


WHEREAS, it is the intent of this ordinance to have the private adult use and possession of marijuana treated in the same manner as the private adult use and possession of alcohol; 

NOW, THEREFORE, BE IT ENACTED BY THE COUNCIL OF THE CITY AND COUNTY OF DENVER


_*W0000000-H0000000!!!!*_
not that state and federal leo can't still prosecute, but it's a step in the right direction. The People have spoken. "God Bless" the Mile high city


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Nov 3, 2005)

finally


----------



## dumplingdu (Nov 18, 2005)

ya well it wont happen in California I can *unfortantly* count on that one


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 18, 2005)

It already IS legal In California, if you have a script.
And In Mendocino County, you don't even need a script.  They don't bust people with 25 plants or less per person.
A few weeks ago the CHP legalized carrying 6 immature and 6 mature plants in your car, along with I think 1/2 lb. of bud, with a script.


----------

